# mémoire ibook G4 12' PC2100 ou PC2700



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

La question est dans le titre:

J'attends de pied ferme mon ibook G4 12' 1,33 Ghz (refurb), et je voudrais donc rajouter de la RAM. Vous me conseillez plutôt de mettre de la PC 2100 ou de la PC 2700.  

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## fentuz (12 Janvier 2006)

La derniere generation (ce que tu as commande) demande de la PC2700.

Tu peux verifier sur http://www.crucial.com . Tu peux aussi poursuivre sur ce topic

A+


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2006)

en haut de ce forum il y a un sujet mémoire plein d'info, on ferme


----------

